# New 26rs Delivered Yesterday!



## vacamper (Apr 11, 2005)

As promised the driver pulled up at 7:00 am Saturday, with my new 26rs in tow. So far so good, a few minor glitches...took a few hours to find the fresh water tank drain plug...it was stashed in the kithen strainer, had a mini blind come loose...How are those things fastened up anyway?

Can't say enough about Lakeshore RV and their salesperson...Marci. The "local" dealers had better get in the game or they will be soon be out of it!

VAcamper in Yorktown VA


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats from another 26 RS owner. Now the fun begins.

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

:









Great! I'm glad all went so smooth for you!
We pick up our 27rsds on friday plan to camp in the area or at Lakeshore RV, they have a small camping area , overnite to check things out ,plus our son lives in K-Zoo.He will bring the Bell's beer to add to the celebration. New TV and TT.
Bye 'Jan sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

vacamper,

Congrats on your new Outback! Enjoy!

cookie9933,

Ditto to you! Have a great time!

Mark


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on the 26RS. That's a nice floorplan. Let us know how your shakedown trip goes (we'll want details







).

BTW - Marci, your salesperson from Lakeshore RV, posted here in the new Outback forum too.

Anyway, have lots of fun in your new Outback!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrays to both now go Outbacking sunny sunny

Jim


----------

